# CPE Bach: Most recommended works



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm working on a little side project I hope to share soon, but I'm making good use of the TC Most Recommended Lists and science's _Favorite and Most Highly Recommended Works_. But both lists apparently miss CPE Bach completely, which is a travesty. So what are CPE's best works?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

A personal favorite is the Wq. 22 Flute/Harpsichord concerto:


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

WQ22 is also one of my favorites: 
CARL PHILIPP EMANUEL BACH - Organ Concerto in G Major, Wq 34
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Flute Concerto in D minor Wq. 22
Bach C.P.E.: Concerto in D minor, 1. Allegro, H. 427
C.P.E. Bach / Symphony in E minor, Wq. 178
CPE Bach Keyboard Concerto in G-major Wq 4 2nd mvt
C.P.E. Bach: Symphonies for Hamburg
C.P.E. Bach - Solfeggietto in C minor (H 220, Wq. 117: 2)
Carl Philipp Emaunel Bach Fantasy in F-sharp minor H. 300
C.P.E. Bach - Symphony For Strings in B Minor Wq. 182/5
C.P.E. Bach Concerto for Harpsichord and Fortepiano in E flat major, H 479, Wq 47
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach, Fantasie in C minor
Symphony in G major (Wq 173 / H 648) - C.P.E. Bach
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach. Cello Concerto No. 1 in A minor, Wq. 170
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach. Cello Concerto No. 2 in B flat major, Wq. 171
Carl Philipp Emanuel Bach. Cello Concerto No. 3 in A major, Wq. 172
Keyboard Concerto in G Minor, Wq. 6, H. 409: III. Allegro
Bach C.P.E.: Concerto in D minor, 3. Allegro assai, H. 427
C.P.E. Bach - Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in F major, H. 408 (1740)
Keyboard Concerto in E Minor, Wq. 15, H. 418: III. Vivace


----------



## Guest002 (Feb 19, 2020)

Have been keen on this oratorio for a while. The Wq182 string symphonies for Sweiten are fun, too


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I like the four Wq. 183 symphonies, known as the “Orchester-Sinfonien mit zwölf obligaten Stimmen.” I have these on CD performed by Ton Koopman and the Amsterdam Baroque Orchestra. I will play them today in order to brighten up this dreary, rainy Mother’s Day with their nice wind parts that are so interestingly integrated into the ensemble playing.

I am not at all familiar with Emmanuel’s choral works and feel I should give them a try.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I second the recommendations above of the symphonies Wq. 182 and 183.

There are a number of really good keyboard concertos — he wrote upwards of fifty of them. 

The Prussian Sonatas are essential listening.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I have quite a lot of CPE Bach recordings. My favourites are this one (and the other 19 discs in the series):









I bought them one by one and found that I needed them all! And then there is this disc:


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Enthusiast said:


> I have quite a lot of CPE Bach recordings. My favourites are this one (and the other 19 discs in the series):
> 
> View attachment 135586
> 
> ...


Yes. I especially like some of the ones performed on tangent piano.


----------

